# 42nd Annual Pumpkin Run



## AMC

It's that time again, Pumpkin Run time. A few changes are being made this year, all to ensure a better experience for all.

The biggest change will be that we are bringing back the "old school" main event (main trail) starting at dusk/dark Saturday night. There will be a trail to ride during the day on Saturday, but the main trial will open at dark-thirty.

We will have a kick *** Quader-Totter for use during the day,a Water wheelie contest, a SidexSide only track with a MUD drag, and of course we will be doing the Poker Run again with $500 cash to the best hand.

Here is the Flyer;










If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask away.

I will be offering FREE tickets to the 42nd Annual Pumpkin Run starting soon, so check back often.

AMC


----------



## talleyman01

cant wait we are all gearing up!!


----------



## AMC

Alright...Talleyman01 won the first FREE pass to the 42nd annual Pumpkin Run for being the first to reply to my post.

Send me a PM with your name and contact info to receive your FREE pass.

AMC


----------



## AMC

This event is held on ~4,000 acres of private land located just south of Samsula Florida off SR 415 (1.5 miles south of New Smyrna Speedway).


----------



## Pclocal79

Cant wait, been gettin my Rhino geared up for this Run!!


----------



## AMC

Pclocal79 said:


> Cant wait, been gettin my Rhino geared up for this Run!!


That's great man, we are planning a side x side only course with a mud drag in a 40 acre pasture on the north east end of the property seperate from main "parking/camping" pasture that is sure to be a blast for all the folks with Rhino's and other side x sides.

The Property has "healed up" really well from not having the Rabbit run this year and opened up a ton of areas to put in new trails.

If the weather pattern holds out and we get a little bit of rain just before the run this years is going to rock. Right now there is a LOT of water holding in the low areas which will turn into some great mud trails.

Can't wait till October 26th.......C'mon.


----------



## AMC

Alright all you FLORIDA guys and gals, first person to post up a picture of there group out doin there thing will recieve the next FREE pass to the 42nd annual Pumpkin Run.

AMC


----------



## Pclocal79

trying again, one of the hangouts up n Holopaw!!


----------



## AMC

Works for me....Looks like y'all know how to get it done. 

pclocal79 has won the second FREE pass to the 42nd annual Pumpkin Run, send me a PM with your name and contact info for details on how to claim your free pass.

AMC


----------



## Pclocal79

AMC said:


> Works for me....Looks like y'all know how to get it done.
> 
> pclocal79 has won the second FREE pass to the 42nd annual Pumpkin Run, send me a PM with your name and contact info for details on how to claim your free pass.AMC


That will b the crew goin up to the Pumpkin Run plus a few more! Thanks alot


----------



## AMC

OK, I got your info. Congrats.

Anyone have any questions about the Pumpkin Run?


----------



## AMC

Alright let's give away another FREE pass to the 42nd annual Pumpkin Run........

The first person to post a picture of their most prized possession will win. (on your ride would be prefered, but not necessary)

AMC


----------



## AMC

Ahh hell, post any picture......No Butterflies or Rainbows crap, and you will win the next FREE pass to the 42nd annual Pumpkin Run.

AMC


----------



## Crewsing

here is one of mine


----------



## AMC

Sweet....goin green just saved you some green on the 42nd annual Pumpkin Run.

Shoot me a PM with your contact info and I will give you the details of how to claim your FREE pass.

AMC


----------



## talleyman01

one month left its getting closer!!! who else is going?? just to let anyonewho has not gone to this event before this is a great club that puts on one hell of a ride its deff a machine tester and a lot of fun. they spend many hours cleaning up a trail and finding us some nasty s#$% to play in. i deff suggest this to be on your list of places to play!! this will be my 12th time going and our whole group looks forward to this every year


----------



## AMC

4 weeks....30 days......1 Month......no matter how you slice it, the Pumpkin Run is coming.

This year is lookin really good for some trail ridin good times.

Don't forget to to get signed up for the poker run....$10 a hand, $500 cash to the best hand.


----------



## AMC

Let's give away another FREE pass to the 42nd Annual Pumpkin Run,.....

The next person to post a picture of themself or someone sitting on/in their ATV/SidexSide wearing a Halloween mask will win it.

AMC


----------



## rowdy rufo

*Super Baby for Pumpkin Run*

super baby on my Polaris 800


----------



## AMC

Congrats Rowdy, you just won yourself a FREE pass to the 42nd Annual Pumpkin Run.

Send me your contact info via PM to receive details on how to claim your free pass.

AMC


----------



## rowdy rufo

Awesome  PM sent


----------



## AMC

Got your info rowdy...Congrats.


----------



## AMC

The event property is pretty wet right now, but with little to no rain in the future forcast the main parking area should dry up nicely to allow all our guests a high and dry area to camp.

The water wheelie pit....it's full
The Mud slinging pit area....it's full
The Side x Side field......super sloppy

This year we will be utilizing our bridge to cross a canal and knowing there are some folks with ()----() wide rides, we made the bridge 
70inches wide, so if you have spacer and 30+" in tires you might want to check your width. If your ride is wider than 70inches, you will have to take a detour when you come to the bridge (aprox 11.5 miles in on the night trial)




























AMC


----------



## backwoodsboy70

cant wait ! i love the pumpkin run!!! :fart:


----------



## talleyman01

the suspense is killin us!! i heard last night that and i quote "this year will be EPIC" um yeah thats a big deal and it cooled down a little bit. come on time hurry up!!


----------



## AMC

Let's give away another FREE pass to the good folks here at Mudinmyblood.com.

The first person to post a picture of a "pumpkin" will win the next free pass.

AMC


----------



## bltbrute

pumpkin


----------



## bltbrute

This i only my opinoin, i wish you would change the date to the weekend after the 27th so many people are going to mud muckers that weekend and i want to go to the pumpkin run but this is a hard decision?


----------



## AMC

You can go to MM 12 times a year, you can only do the Pumpkin Run once a year. 

And if you really wanted to make a weekend out of it, you can come to the Pumpkin Run for the main event and get up early Sunday and head up to MM and ride there all day for only $15 more bucks.

Most people are pretty wore out after riding 20+ miles at the Pumpkin Run though, and it's not a "guideed" night ride, but an arrowed trail where your group can ride at their own pace, stop where you want and make a whole night of it.

Let me know if you decide to do the real thing, and I'll send you the info on how to claim your free pass, but if your not coming then there are plenty of people who know what the real deal is and would love a free pass.

AMC


----------



## bltbrute

No I'm comming there is going to be a few that are and I agree with what you are saying and wish I could get some of my friends to agree to


----------



## AMC

Well then,.....Congratulations..... send me your contact info via PM ad I'll supply the details needed to claim your FREE pass to the 42nd annual Pumpkin Run.

AMC


----------



## Tankskingquad

*Free Passes*

Hey new to your forum and just wondering if there was any way to still get free passes to the pumpkin run, I just got my 08 Kingquad back together after a bad roll over, and just had my 3rd child a few months ago. So needless to say money is a little tight this year and we go every year for the last 5 years to both the pumpkin and rabbit run. Just a shot in the dark and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AMC

The next person to post a picture of an 08 Kingquad with 3 kids in the picture will win the next FREE pass to the 42nd Annual Pumpkin Run.....

AMC


----------



## talleyman01

10 days left bike and sxs are all together packin up this wekend and then its time hope it stays good n wet up there!!


----------



## Tankskingquad

[/IMG]
couldn't get the lil guy on it cause it's still apart


----------



## Tankskingquad

Here's the little one on his own 4 wheeler I couldn't get him on mine cause it's apart still


----------



## Tankskingquad

Here's the 2 girls on it with me, hope this works for you, and your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## AMC

Hey....Works for me.

Send me a PM with your contact info for details on how to claim your free pass to the 42nd Annual Pumpkin Run.

Welcome to the forum, and Gongratulations.

AMC


----------



## AMC

Only 2 days left to get the $10 discount with our online pre-registration at apollomotorcycleclub.com

Looks like it's going to be a windy run this year.


----------



## talleyman01

as long as its wet thats fine itll keep the dust down!!


----------



## talleyman01

hey ive got a question are they gonna sell out of the poker run again this year way early and what time does it start this year?


----------



## AMC

You can purchase a spot as soon as you get there ($10 a hand) and I will stop taking names at 11:00am Saturday to get the cards ready to pass out at 1:00pm when the poker run starts. 

$500 cash to the one with the best hand.

AMC


----------



## AMC

The event is still ON.....call it the largest Hurricane party on the east coast of Florida.

The train has left the station......woooo,....woooo!


----------



## talleyman01

holy bejesus what a ride this year guys congrats!!! we only made it 6 miles before all hell brke out but hey all in fun!! thanks again


----------

